# FBI investigating 11 attacks on San Francisco-area Internet lines



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The FBI is investigating at least 11 physical attacks on high-capacity Internet cables in California's San Francisco Bay Area dating back a year, including one early Tuesday morning.

The pattern of attacks raises serious questions about the glaring vulnerability of critical Internet infrastructure, said JJ Thompson, CEO of Rook Security, a security consulting and services provider in Indianapolis.

"When it's situations that are scattered all in one geography, that raises the possibility that they are testing out capabilities, response times and impact," Thompson said. "That is a security person's nightmare."

FBI investigating 11 attacks on San Francisco-area Internet lines


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Then again, maybe it's just some "Bible-thumpers" trying to make life miserable for the homosexual majority in the bay area.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Having spent time in San Francisco...I could see that being a plausible explanation when you consider how miserable they have made it on Christians and straight people that do not share the majority opinion there. That however doesn't excuse them for being idiots though and damaging what is not theirs.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Who said christians did anything?
Everything lately has been done by gays, black imitators and dems to paint up whites and Christians?
Look where was the advantage to see the culprit.
as far as that place goes they are whacked out plastic losers who hate america and americans. All they like is wounded runaway minors and they are a vile people. The rest just live obliviously on welfare and your "image", "social popularity" and how good you are for a public toilet or toady is their priority.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Could it be a mooselim terrorist attack on our infrastructure?? Remember someone shooting up electric power transfer stations a short time ago. Possible dry run to see what's an easy target for future attacks.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Not in cali. That's their allies. Yankees are the ones they get. Like I said, look for the money or the advantage because that's the culprit.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

People cut fiber optic lines all of the time. They are delicate. They cut one at my college and the whole place was closed 5 days including the weekend.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

This is rich!
The FBI is investigating an NSA false flag event...........

That should keep them both funded for years to come.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A cyber attack on a larger scale is coming. They have been probing for weaknesses for a few years now. That and an attack on the grid would be devastating if the an coordinate it right. They can't attack us straight up. This event is high on my list of probabilities.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Seeing what has happened in the SF bay area with a lot of internet companies locating to the "Queen City" and raising realty prices all over the area,like, our old house we used to rent was 50 years old at the time and the owner wanted $125k for it then and now its going for $550k in the same shape it was in 20 years later (south of SF on the coast) or,seeing that our old apartment that was $350.00 per month when we first got married going for over $1500.00 per month,I can hardly blame someone for wanting to get back at the people that ran them out of the area.If you don't make more than say,$250 k per year,you cant afford to live anywhere in the bay area of Cal.or the outlying areas for that matter.I talked to a friend some years ago from that area and,they had moved to the central valley from the SF area because of the same reason.my bud has to commute almost 200 miles a day.


----------

